# New Homeschoolers! Going into 9th/12th grade!



## lyncecelia (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi guys!

So it's been a hectic year for me! And in that year, we have had my bonus daughter and sister move in. We will be homeschooling both of them for this school year.

I'm feeling a little stressed because it's High School! My sister will be sitting the GED test in the spring, so I'm not AS worried about her, but my bonus daughter--I want to be sure I do things right!

Any pointers?


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Look into the K-12 program if it's available in your state. Several of my friends have their kids enrolled in it, and are very happy with the guidance they receive and the curriculum. 
If you don't want to do something as structured as the K-12, then contact your state board of education or whichever entity oversees graduation requirements to make sure you teach all the courses necessary.


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

Look for a local homeschool group or co-op. HSLDA also has good resources on their website and they have counselors who can help guide you if you become a member.


----------



## Michele of MI (Jul 8, 2009)

I would say that it is _easier_ to use a program for high school, but I've done it both ways and you can definitely put together your own curriculum if you prefer. I enjoyed putting my own curriculum together, but my older children needed more accountability. We also like not having to worry about building a transcript- the provider of the curriculum does this for us. You can do this. It seems daunting at first, but you will be glad that you did it. I would definitely second the advice to join HSLDA. They are a great source of information, and they can talk you through most issues that come up. 
We have two in high school right now. We are about 9 years into homeschooling and high school was a big fear of mine, but it's been the best thing we could have done for our family.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

The state of Michigan requires the parent to be a certified teacher *or* be in a program. There are several programs to choose from, and most if not all have the opportunity for kids to get together. Contact the Board of Education and ask for the guidelines.


----------



## Michele of MI (Jul 8, 2009)

Maura,
Michigan does require a program, but it does not say anywhere in the law that you cannot write your own. The following is from HSLDA- "*Option 1: Homeschooling under Michigan&#8217;s homeschool statute
*Parents who are teaching their own children at home under the homeschool statute are required to use an organized educational program covering the subject areas of reading, spelling, mathematics, science, history, civics, literature, writing, and English grammar. The statute does not require parents to notify local government or education authorities that they are homeschooling. The statute specifically notes that parents are authorized to give home instruction. If a nonparent is significantly involved in delivering instruction, contact HSLDA for specific guidance about your situation. See HSLDA." 
I have always covered these along with Latin, Logic, Geography etc. Our program may have been written by me (for a while), but it exceeded the guidelines.


----------

